# Funky issues with new D* Plus DVR



## terron (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey all

I recently got my D* service installed and am thrilled with it so far. I decided to lease the R22-100 since I've gotten quite attached to the DVR service I recently let go with my former cable service.

After the installer left, I figured I would try out the HDMI input from my DVR into my Syntax Olevia 32" LCD. I do realize that there is no way I can make proper use of it since I don't have HD, but I had the cable and figured I'd give it a go.

The quality was really nice, but my wife noticed something pretty strange. At all times there seemed to be a microsecond delay between the audio and video. Most of the time it didn't matter, since the Discovery channels I watch rarely focus the camera on someones mouth.. but it really did a number on my brain once I realized what was happening. Even though it was only a fraction of a second, I found it nearly impossible to ignore.

I did a quick search on the forums and saw a suggestion to try using native mode but for the life of me I couldn't find anything settings that had anything to do with that. I switched to using component (RGB) and the problem was eliminated.

So, are there any suggestions that would allow me to go back to HDMI? I can live with using component, but it would be nice to use the HDMI if possible. For the record, I have no other devices in the house with HDMI and cannot verify that it ever worked properly on my TV to begin with.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

terron said:


> Hey all
> 
> I recently got my D* service installed and am thrilled with it so far. I decided to lease the R22-100 since I've gotten quite attached to the DVR service I recently let go with my former cable service.
> 
> ...


You can't find the settings because those settings are for HD.An R22 is a HR21 that has been basically neutered for SD.Did you check the settings in the TV for native?.Don't know just a suggestion.Is your TV HD?.Might want to changeover to HD if you can.I would like them to unchain the R22 so I could run 480i Component.
Anyways I know you should be able to run HDMI or Component for 480p on the R22 or S-video or A/V connections for 480i.My wild guess would be that the 480p signal is not the same as a 1080i signals audio therefore it's creating a problem?.Just a guess.:welcome_s


----------



## terron (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the response

My TV is definitely HD capable, but I really don't think getting the HD package from D* would do me any good, unless the 480 to 1080 conversion is causing the unsynced A/V.. When I get home on Tuesday I will check the TV settings for Native/whatever. Which setting should I use, if I can find all the settings?

Thanks again

Oh, one more question. Will the AM21 OTA receiver work with an R22-100 or is it only for the HR21?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The AM21 will work with the R22 if your account has HD on it. There has been some discussion that they are now allowing the AM21 to work with the R22 regardless.

Carl


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

terron said:


> Thanks for the response
> 
> My TV is definitely HD capable, but I really don't think getting the HD package from D* would do me any good, unless the 480 to 1080 conversion is causing the unsynced A/V.. When I get home on Tuesday I will check the TV settings for Native/whatever. Which setting should I use, if I can find all the settings?
> 
> ...


If you do find a native setting on the TV experiment with it see what works best for you.DirecTV has an HD extra pak which has channels you can't get in the regular HD package.It all depends if you want those channels.If you get an AM21 and it will not work then you will need the HD Access.Good Luck!.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Dumb question to the op - if you have an HD set & (I assume) were wanting HD, why didn't you get an HD DVR???
D* has been giving them away FREE for new customers, as well as their existing ones, (got 2 here) so I can't imagine cost was an issue...


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I wanted to ask the same earlier, glad someone did


----------



## terron (Oct 11, 2008)

dishrich said:


> Dumb question to the op - if you have an HD set & (I assume) were wanting HD, why didn't you get an HD DVR???
> D* has been giving them away FREE for new customers, as well as their existing ones, (got 2 here) so I can't imagine cost was an issue...


The HD DVR wasn't free when I signed up a month ago, it was $99 and tacked on an additional $10/mo for the HD service. I don't want HD because I can't tell the difference, I just wanted to use the HDMI port since I had the cable, and it urked me that there was a delay. Sorry if I didn't make that clear.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

terron said:


> The HD DVR wasn't free when I signed up a month ago, it was $99 and tacked on an additional $10/mo for the HD service. I don't want HD because I can't tell the difference, I just wanted to use the HDMI port since I had the cable, and it urked me that there was a delay. Sorry if I didn't make that clear.


First of all, welcome to DBSTALK.COM!! :welcome_s

I can't believe anyone else shares my opinion on paying big bucks JUST for HDTV!!

I don't even HAVE an HDTV but the price was right on the R22.  Actually, I need 3 DVR's like a hole in the head but for only $5 extra it's nice to know all my favorite shows are going to be recorded (like today for example when all the R22's and HD DVR's were reset by DirecTV due to a problem).

The hardware in the R22 and the HR2x's is almost identical so it's odd that you have the "out of sync" issue with video & audio. Try connecting your TV (if you can) using the composite outputs and see if the audio & video are in sync. You may have a problem with the TV itself. If your HDTV doesn't have these inputs, try it with another older TV you might have. You will have to do some troubleshooting to see if the problem is with the TV or the R22 but this is the first time I have seen this issue regarding the R22 posted....and I'm sure a lot of people have it hooked up via HDMI. Good luck!

PS: The audio/video is perfectly synched on my R22 but I use the composite outputs to feed an older TV set. (Both composite and S-VIDEO are synched)


----------



## terron (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey all, thanks for the replies and suggestions

I fiddled with the TV all morning and cannot find any native/passthru settings for the HDMI port. The issue still stands only using HDMI; component, composit and svideo sync audio perfectly.

I guess I'm going to just leave this alone since I can't find a combonation of hacks to fix it. I appreciate the help and look forward to further participation in this forum.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

terron said:


> ...I fiddled with the TV all morning and cannot find any native/passthru settings for the HDMI port. The issue still stands only using HDMI; component, composite and svideo sync audio perfectly.


The TV doesn't have the settings. It would be in the D* receiver menu, but only with HD. Since you don't have HD from D*, you won't find the option.

HDMI audio sync and compatibility problems are widespread, and affect many combinations of TVs, audio receivers and set top boxes.


----------

